
Debugging walkthrough: Access violation on nonsense instruction - luu
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/12/26/10583035.aspx
======
userbinator
I had a feeling the conclusion would be "it's hardware-related", but I think
there's also a possibility it might be SMM
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Mode](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Mode)
) or some broken interrupt handler, as both of those can also unexpectedly
modify registers and memory. While hardware/firmware bugs are relatively rare,
it's always good to keep in mind all the other layers of hardware and software
that must be correct when debugging, as any bug in those could easily lead you
down a wrong path.

